# Test Photo



## fish monger

She's a little shy.


----------



## Chesh

AWWWWWW! FROGGY BEHINDS ARE SOOOOO CUTE!!! *hugs*


----------



## fish monger

Chesherca said:


> AWWWWWW! FROGGY BEHINDS ARE SOOOOO CUTE!!! *hugs*


They are, aren't they ?!


----------



## Olympia

And I thought my girl was a chub. :lol:


----------



## Chesh

Your girl_ IS _a chub! But we still love her. Frogs are like babies - we just LOVE those chubby thighs! 

Got any_ NOT_ test shots of this little one? Does s/he come with a name?


----------



## fish monger

I'll get more pics when my wife gets home with the camera.


----------



## Chesh

YIPPEE!


----------



## fish monger

Here's a profile of Freda.






Sorry about the quality. Still learning. It still give you an idea of how petite she is.


----------



## fish monger

Here is Fred...Freda's new beau. Freda has been using food to get over the loss of Franz.


----------



## Chesh

Oh my!!! Freda is HUUUUUUUGE!!! LOL! Poor little thing. We gals need our chocolate when we're upset. . . or. . . bloodworms. . . You *might* want to consider cutting down her feedings to every other day, lol! ADF are cool to go a day or two in between meals once they've reached adulthood (about 9 months old). Fred looks more like what I'm used to seeing!!! Keep practicing with that camera, ADF can be_ IMPOSSIBLE_ to catch. I swear, mine pause _JUST_ long enough for me to focus, then take off as I press the shutter. Brats! I *think* you may have gotten a picture of your cory in the back-round tho!


----------



## fish monger

Chesherca said:


> Oh my!!! Freda is HUUUUUUUGE!!! LOL! Poor little thing. We gals need our chocolate when we're upset. . . or. . . bloodworms. . . You *might* want to consider cutting down her feedings to every other day, lol! ADF are cool to go a day or two in between meals once they've reached adulthood (about 9 months old). Fred looks more like what I'm used to seeing!!! Keep practicing with that camera, ADF can be_ IMPOSSIBLE_ to catch. I swear, mine pause _JUST_ long enough for me to focus, then take off as I press the shutter. Brats! I *think* you may have gotten a picture of your cory in the back-round tho!


Could it be that she's carrying a lot of eggs ? She's in a community tank and I try to parcel out the food so that everybody gets their share. She does tend to push the corys away from their pellets and have a go at them. Maybe a tiny treadmill would help.


----------



## Chesh

fish monger said:


> Could it be that she's carrying a lot of eggs ? She's in a community tank and I try to parcel out the food so that everybody gets their share. She does tend to push the corys away from their pellets and have a go at them. Maybe a tiny treadmill would help.


TREADMILL FTW! And if THAT works out? You really need to get me some video!!!

It could be. My female definitely got super round when she was filled with roe. I got worried about her, and fasted her for two days, and on the third day she mated with the male, so. . . whoops! It is a definite possibility, for sure - just keep a close eye on her. It can be really difficult to help a frog with bloat/dropsy. I've been finding that the female frogs are FAR more pushy when it comes to taking their fair share of the food than the males are. . . I'm not sure if it's a 'rule' but it's what I've noticed in my tank, and also through reports from other ADF keepers on this forum. Females ARE bigger and rounder than the males are, anyway, so that's to be expected!  Keep us posted! It'd be really cool if you ended up with a mated pair! I really want to try raising tadpoles at some point. 

Here is a link to our ADF thread, if you want to stop by! We babble about our frogs constantly, lol! Love to have a new froggy friend come and play!


----------



## fish monger

Here are a few more pictures. Should I be worried that Freda will eat Fred ?


----------



## fish monger

This is the photo I wanted.


----------



## Chesh

LOL! No. . . she won't eat him  Females DO seem to be more aggressive and greedy, though. I've seen my female accidentally chomp on the male and shake him around for a second before figuring out that he wasn't food. No harm was done, and they live together very happily as a general rule, they're a mating pair *shrug* Frogs are weird! The size difference between the male and female looks about right, though your female is bigger than mine is  They're so cute!


----------



## Ershaddy

fish monger said:


> She's a little shy.


Nice click Awesome.


----------



## charlie1881

_Hey everyone ,_
_ Agghhh , I wanted to put a pic of my babbies in here for y'all to see to but I cant get them to upload :-( They are in my aquarium log though in my community tank pics . ;-)_

_Hey fishmonger , you girl looks like she will be havin her eggs anytime now . She is a very good , healthy looking lady gonna have a buncha tads from that one . Do you remember when you saw them'' huggin '' . That will give you a idea of when she might have them , If you got any other fish in the tank with them they will eat the eggs b4 you can get to them . Well they do in mine anyway  and Im glues to my tank lol very obsessed with my fishy world  But thats nature I guess . _
_Just wanted to tell you how nice a frog ya have there . ;-) good job _
_God bless_


----------



## fish monger

That was a while ago and I never saw any eggs or babies. There are fish in the tank with them so they must've eaten them. Her old mate disappeared. I haven't seen the new male huggin her yet. They kind of nip at each other whenever they're close together. They're both doing well though.


----------



## fish monger

Your tanks and fish look nice and healthy ! Great job.


----------

